# Battlefield 3: Neues Punkbuster-Update 2.288 zum Download - Probleme mit Anitvir und Co. behoben



## FrankMoers (28. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Neues Punkbuster-Update 2.288 zum Download - Probleme mit Anitvir und Co. behoben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Neues Punkbuster-Update 2.288 zum Download - Probleme mit Anitvir und Co. behoben


----------



## Pacman69 (28. Januar 2012)

Hätt ich das mal vorher gewusst  -.-


----------



## Dreamlfall (28. Januar 2012)

hatte noch keine Probleme


----------



## Sancezz1 (28. Januar 2012)

Das Update gibts schon mindestens seit Donnerstag. Auch brachte das Update bei mir keinerlei Veränderung. Bis ich folgende Anleitung befolgt hatte:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/forum/threadview/2832654624852824689/

Seit dem, hab ich keine Probleme mehr.

Edit: Probleme mit der Antivirensoftware (Kaspersky) hatte ich keine


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Januar 2012)

und der bf3ext 1.2 hack is immernoch UNDETECTED !!! ^-^ see you on the battlefield <3


----------



## Fiffi1984 (28. Januar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> und der bf3ext 1.2 hack is immernoch UNDETECTED !!! ^-^ see you on the battlefield <3


 

Und, findest du das gut?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Januar 2012)

ne ich zock bf3 schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr ^^..


----------



## Fiffi1984 (28. Januar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ne ich zock bf3 schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr ^^..


 
Jaja, is klar. Aber schön zu sehen dass es immer wieder Spieler gibt, die die Verwendung von Cheats sogar zugeben.


----------



## MavRider (28. Januar 2012)

Das Punkbuster Problem ist alt und die meisten Spiel wußten es wie es zu beheben ist!^^ Das momentane große Problem ist das Dice reihenweise Spieler bannt diese keine benarichtigungen erhalten und der Support mehr als unzureichent ist! Hab vohin einen Beitrag gelesen als Grund wurde angegeben das die Kd zu schnell angestiegen ist! Naja vielleicht sollte der Hersteller eine Tabelle rausbringen an die sich jeder Spieler halten kann so das dieser nicht gebannt wird! Ein weiteres Statement war Beweiße für den Bann könne man nicht gegeben da diese sonst verwendet werden können von den codern von hacks es zu umgehen!!! Soll ich lachen ich schneid mir einen Finger ab denn ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das keine Beweiße vorliegen!!!!! Oder vielleicht ist das ganze ja auch nur da um ein bißchen geld einzunehmen da viele unbelehrbare sich es wieder kaufen dürften! Werde die ganze Sache im Auge behalten und berichten! Kleine Anmerkung Eine Antwort auf meine an den Support gestellten Tickets bleibt bis jetzt noch immer aus da ja die ganzen Mods im Forum die Leute an den Support verweißen!


Gruß


----------



## Sancezz1 (28. Januar 2012)

MavRider schrieb:


> Das Punkbuster Problem ist alt und die meisten Spiel wußten es wie es zu beheben ist!^^ Das momentane große Problem ist das Dice reihenweise Spieler bannt diese keine benarichtigungen erhalten und der Support mehr als unzureichent ist! Hab vohin einen Beitrag gelesen als Grund wurde angegeben das die Kd zu schnell angestiegen ist! Naja vielleicht sollte der Hersteller eine Tabelle rausbringen an die sich jeder Spieler halten kann so das dieser nicht gebannt wird! Ein weiteres Statement war Beweiße für den Bann könne man nicht gegeben da diese sonst verwendet werden können von den codern von hacks es zu umgehen!!! Soll ich lachen ich schneid mir einen Finger ab denn ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das keine Beweiße vorliegen!!!!! Oder vielleicht ist das ganze ja auch nur da um ein bißchen geld einzunehmen da viele unbelehrbare sich es wieder kaufen dürften! Werde die ganze Sache im Auge behalten und berichten! Kleine Anmerkung Eine Antwort auf meine an den Support gestellten Tickets bleibt bis jetzt noch immer aus da ja die ganzen Mods im Forum die Leute an den Support verweißen!
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Alt?
Ich hatte dieses Problem erst seit ein paar Tagen. Und viele Spieler hatten das Problem anscheinend überhaupt nicht.

Und das DICE reihensweise Spieler bannt, merk ich nicht. Oder es gibt doch mehr Cheater und Leute die Hacks benutzen, als wir glauben, das DICE nicht hinterher kommt.
Wenn ich sehe das Spieler ne K/D von 102.xxx haben, das allein ist schon "merkwürdig" und das bei ner Spielzeit von knapp 30 Stunden. Oder Leute mit ner Trefferquote von fast 300% immer noch seit Wochen am spielen sind. Und ich könnt immer so weitermachen...


----------



## MavRider (28. Januar 2012)

Das Problem mit Punkbuster hatte ich am anfang gleich und konnte es nach stundenlangen googeln lösen also sprich pb set up von evenbalance holen instalieren und updaten dann geht alles wieder nur wenn man selber nicht betroffen war kann man nicht sagen das es noch nie da war^^ Stell dir mal vor ich arbeite bei dice und würde DICH von jetzt auf gleich bannen ohne begründung oder vorlage von Beweißen! Was machst du??? Es hinnehmen und neu kaufen???Und Spieler mit einer von dir genannten Kd zu bannen ist legitim und nachvollziehbar selbst für mich!!! Genauso die Leute wo eine SPM von über 1000 haben! Und wenn du es nicht glaubst schau doch mal ins Ea Forum!!! Nicht battlelog! Da gibt es reihenweise Spieler die einfach so unter angabe dubioser Gründe gebannt wird! Und komm mir nicht mit wende dich an den Support da keines von meinen 3 Tickets beantwortet ist!!! Was würdest du machen?? Komm sag mal und vor allem werden jetzt leute als cheater betitelt aber wenn du die Stats genauso wie meine ansiehst sind diese ganz gewöhnlich!!!!


----------



## MavRider (28. Januar 2012)

Zu der Sache mit den Cheatern! Es wird immer welche geben! In jeden Spiel es gibt Spiele die updaten sagen wir mal Punkbuster und innerhalb von nicht mal einer Stunde ist der Cheat vom Coder geupdatet!!!! Und bei Bf3 ist es so hab ich heute schon irgendwo mal geschrieben es gibt einen Anbieter der bei einen Bann von seinen Hack nen neuen Key gibt! Sollte sich der Name bei den cheatern rumsprechen dürfte in kürzerer Zeit aus Bf3 glaube ich Warrock werden und wer dieses Spiel gespielt hat weiß wovon ich rede! Man kann ja von Glück sagen das noch kein Coder in seinen Hack eine Ddos Funktion eingebaut hat da es bei anderen Spielen das Dossen von Spielern schon zum guten Ton dazugehört!^^ Deswegen liebe ich meine VPN Leitung^^

Gruß


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Januar 2012)

Wenn jemand grundlos gebannt wird, versteh ich den Frust. Auch wenn ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann. 
Nur: Was sollen *wir* jetzt daran ändern? Du kotzt dich ja bereits in jedem einzelnen BF3 Thread immer und immer wieder dazu aus, einen Sinn darin sehe ich nicht. *Wir* haben dich ja nicht gesperrt. Wir sind ein paar Leute die gern BF3 zocken - uns diese Freude am Zocken jetzt noch nehmen zu wollen (den Eindruck habe ich zumindest), nur weil bei *dir* grad was schief läuft, wird an der Sache auch nichts ändern. Klär das mit EA, und lass das predigen. Ich denke wir habens langsam verstanden


----------



## Khaos (28. Januar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ne ich zock bf3 schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr ^^..


 
Und warum heulst du dann in jedem Thread so rum, als wärst du das typische Kleinkind, dass bockig ist, weil´s etwas nicht kann?  
"Mimimimi BF3 is fol schaise undso weil... ja, öh...weilhalt alles fol d0v is unso und ich immer fol auf die fressä kriegen tue. (/( "


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Januar 2012)

im endeffekt sind die konsolen schuld


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> im endeffekt sind die konsolen schuld


 
Was hat das damit zu tun? Oder ist das ein Trollversuch? 

Und zu Punkbuster: Am besten hier das pbsetup laden: PunkBuster Online Countermeasures
Das dann starten, alle Spiele die Punkbuster nutzen, die man installiert hat, dann dort hinzufügen. Einfach auf check for updates und dann werden alle Spiele mit der aktuellsten Punkbusterversion aktualisiert. Ist sehr praktisch


----------



## Seyf100 (29. Januar 2012)

Nett


----------



## MavRider (29. Januar 2012)

Was sollen wir jetzt daran ändern?<---hab ich gesagt oder euch oder dir vorgeworfen was an der Sache zu tun haben??? Glaube nicht! Soll zur information dienen und sag nur soviel dazu es kann jeden treffen von heut auf morgen!


----------



## MaxVanDamme (29. Januar 2012)

Das alte Problem das viele haben, das nach jeden neuen Level das Spiel hängen bleibt ist damit noch immer nicht gelöst und anscheinend dürfte es Dice`s auch egal sein.

Finde es sehr traurig das Dice`s uns so hängen läst !


----------



## MavRider (2. Februar 2012)

Was sollen wir jetzt daran ändern? Du kotzt dich ja bereits in jedem einzelnen BF3 Thread immer und immer wieder dazu aus, einen Sinn darin sehe ich nicht. Wir haben dich ja nicht gesperrt. Wir sind ein paar Leute die gern BF3 zocken - uns diese Freude am Zocken jetzt noch nehmen zu wollen (den Eindruck habe ich zumindest), nur weil bei dir grad was schief läuft, wird an der Sache auch nichts ändern. Klär das mit EA, und lass das predigen. Ich denke wir habens langsam verstanden 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So dazu sage ich jetzt bzw schreibe ich mal: Du wirst nicht dazu gezwungen es zu lesen! Ich will niemanden den Spaß am zocken nehmen! Und vor allem predige ich nicht wohl eher das ich mir kein Blatt vor den Mund nehme und über einige Mißstände informiere ist glaube ich schon ein wenig ein Unterschied! Und selbst wenn nur ein Kunde sich das Spiel nicht kauft aufgrund von den Gründen über die ich berichte dann ist das für mich Lohn genug!
Und hätte sich jemand vorher die Zeit genommen so hätte ich mir das Geld von Anfang an sparen können!
So jetzt mal eine Frage an Dich LouisLoiselle
LouisLoiselle ist offline  inwieweit beeinträchtigt dich meine Berichterstattung dein Spiel??? Kannst du aufgrund meiner Berichte nicht mehr spielen???.........denk<--Bin mal gespannt auf deine Antwort

Und bestimmt laß ich mir meine Berichterstattung bzw meine Meinung von niemanden vorschreiben, solange ich mich an Fakten halte,von keinen Menschen und vor allem nicht von Konzernen und ihren Mitarbeitern.

Gruß


----------



## Klingelmann (1. Oktober 2012)

MavRider schrieb:


> Das Problem mit Punkbuster hatte ich am anfang gleich und konnte es nach stundenlangen googeln lösen also sprich pb set up von evenbalance holen instalieren und updaten dann geht alles wieder nur wenn man selber nicht betroffen war kann man nicht sagen das es noch nie da war^^ Stell dir mal vor ich arbeite bei dice und würde DICH von jetzt auf gleich bannen ohne begründung oder vorlage von Beweißen! Was machst du??? Es hinnehmen und neu kaufen???Und Spieler mit einer von dir genannten Kd zu bannen ist legitim und nachvollziehbar selbst für mich!!! Genauso die Leute wo eine SPM von über 1000 haben! Und wenn du es nicht glaubst schau doch mal ins Ea Forum!!! Nicht battlelog! Da gibt es reihenweise Spieler die einfach so unter angabe dubioser Gründe gebannt wird! Und komm mir nicht mit wende dich an den Support da keines von meinen 3 Tickets beantwortet ist!!! Was würdest du machen?? Komm sag mal und vor allem werden jetzt leute als cheater betitelt aber wenn du die Stats genauso wie meine ansiehst sind diese ganz gewöhnlich!!!!



mein konto wurde auch über 3 monate gesperrt.als ich dan EA mitteilte das ich aus diesem grund unsere vier bf3 community-server kündige gings dan plötzlich flot und ich hatte mein konto wieder.



MaxVanDamme schrieb:


> Das alte Problem das viele haben, das nach jeden neuen Level das Spiel hängen bleibt ist damit noch immer nicht gelöst und anscheinend dürfte es Dice`s auch egal sein.
> 
> Finde es sehr traurig das Dice`s uns so hängen läst !



einfach alt+tab (fenster verkleinern) nach jeder runde, wenn du das statistikfenster siehst. und erst wieder vergrössern wenn du deine soldatenklasse wählen kannst. (alt+tab nur kurz antippen)


----------

